# Console emule alternative

## d4mo

What is the best console based emule alternative?  I connect to my gentoo box over SSH so something that I could connect to with a browser would also work.  So basically I want something that doesn't need X.

----------

## truc

there are 'amule' and 'mldonkey', and FWIW I'm using amule, actually I start amuled (the daemon) and then I'm supposed to be able to connect to it with:

* a web browser ( I don't know why, but this doesn't work for me)

* telnet (ssh to your computer then telnet localhost port)

* since I enables the gtk flag, I'm also able to connect with amulegui, which looks like the amule main window

----------

## fangorn

I second that.

AFAIK mldonkey was designed for command line use, but I use amule. 

Configure once (easiest with monolithic amule), start amuled (and amuleweb), use whatever you want from wherever you want to handle.

amulecmd for command line (status reports, connect, ... ) and amulegui work without problems for me, from localhost or over internet. Never tried the browser interface.

----------

## hede

Last time I used amule the splitted version (amuled+amulegui) was very unstable. 

So I preferred to use vncserver+amule, ssh-port-forwarding for secure vnc and filter (i.E. closed via iptables) the vncserver-port. This should even work with non-linux local systems but I think emuled+webinterface performs better at low bandwidth.

----------

## d4mo

When I emerge -pv amule it says I have to build a whole bunch of X stuff also.  Is there a way around this or what?

----------

## fangorn

There actually was a post in the forum how to do that. 

I dont know of the stability of this solution, but the stability of the combination amuled and amulegui  is IMHO out of question, because I close the session as soon as I have checked the status, organized the downloads, added new ones. This was never designed to be a all time monitoring system. If you need this, use standalone amule with a redirected X DISPLAY variable.   :Wink: 

amuled is rock stable and consumes little resources (I use it on an epia, which with standalone amule has ~40% cpu usage). 

amulegui is stable enough (holds for hours if necessary, never crashed on me), but consumes more cpu power than standalone amule and ist laggy in refresh to cause less network traffic.

----------

